# Estazolam (benzo)



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 8, 2011)

So, since I been in Chiner, I been using estazolam Only available by Rx, which is a mild benzo, marketed a Prosom. However, it is a lot moar fun as a benzo.  I'm not a daily user, I just dig a few, or 20, in the evening with a few coldies.  Come to find out, I have to take a full med exam in a coupla days, which prolly entails a piss test.  My question is this.  How long does stuff like this stay in your piss, and if I drink a coupla litres of green tea over the next coupla days, should that flush me out?  Help!


----------



## SFW (Aug 8, 2011)

If you have a script why fret?


1-3 days for short acting benzos. Maybe a week for longer acting benzos. Depends on the halflife, amount of drugs, duration of abuse, etc


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL!  No script.  Only script I have is for elevated bp.  I'm just gonna drink green tea to the tune of 2 litres/day and run my arse all over this town and try to get that thizzle of of my body.  I'm not totally positive they'll me me pee tho.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 8, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> LOL!  No script.  Only script I have is for elevated bp.  I'm just gonna drink green tea to the tune of 2 litres/day and run my arse all over this town and try to get that thizzle of of my body.  I'm not totally positive they'll me me pee tho.



I am not totally sure about benzos but ive done thc flushes and one of the
Main ingredients in those is creatine, it makes you piss out everything, might be worth trying some mega doses of that the next couple days.


----------



## essential (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you smoke tobacco? if you dont then you may want to start puffing for the next couple of days. 
Helps to speed up benzo elimination not sure if this would work with other forms of nicotine ingestion or whether this is smoking only.


----------



## gym66 (Aug 8, 2011)

Peak plasma levels are achieved within 1 ??? 6 hours. Estazolam is an intermediate acting benzodiazepine. The elimination half life of estazolam is an average of 19 hours, with a range of 8 ??? 31 hours.[15][16] The major metabolite of estazolam is 4-hydroxyestazolam.[17]


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 8, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I am not totally sure about benzos but ive done thc flushes and one of the
> Main ingredients in those is creatine, it makes you piss out everything, might be worth trying some mega doses of that the next couple days.


 
This doesn't work for real smokers. If you're in a bind don't try to flush your system unless you want a diluted sample. That might buy u 2-3 days. It takes about a month to clear out a heavy smoker but there are way too many variables. Your only option is synthetic piss. 




gym66 said:


> Peak plasma levels are achieved within 1 – 6 hours. Estazolam is an intermediate acting benzodiazepine. The elimination half life of estazolam is an average of 19 hours, with a range of 8 – 31 hours.[15][16] The major metabolite of estazolam is 4-hydroxyestazolam.[17]


 
According to this you might be okay. What kind of dosages were you taking? And when was the last time you took any. Still the safe bet is getting some synthetic piss. warming it up and taping it to your leg with a hot hands to keep it warm. If it's just an employment test they won't search you. You can even put it in your sock or something.


----------



## gym66 (Aug 8, 2011)

if its for employment they probably will not test for benzos.  if its probation or something like that they might.


----------



## GMO (Aug 8, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> So, since I been in Chiner, I been using estazolam Only available by Rx, which is a mild benzo, marketed a Prosom. However, it is a lot moar fun as a benzo.  I'm not a daily user, I just dig a few, or 20, in the evening with a few coldies.  Come to find out, I have to take a full med exam in a coupla days, which prolly entails a piss test.  My question is this.  How long does stuff like this stay in your piss, and if I drink a coupla litres of green tea over the next coupla days, should that flush me out?  Help!




It is a short acting benzo, but with heavy daily use it could stay in your system for a week.  Otherwise you are looking at about 72hrs, dependent upon your metabolism.


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure benzos on average will show up on a piss test 1 to 4 weeks after use, depending on individual metabolism. I have failed a piss test for benzos, and it was a week after last using them. I believe the body stores the metabolites in fat cells similar to THC, I could be wrong though.

I would use fake piss if its unsupervised. If not, exercise a lot, flush your system, and catch your piss midstream and finish your piss in the toilet. You only want the piss thats midstream, that's the most dilute. Also make sure its not your first piss of the day for your test. 

I would count on an employment test testing for benzos, its on the standard 5panel test, the cheapest and most common drug test.

Drink LOTS of liquids before your test and take some b12 to color your urine. That's about all the advice I have.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 8, 2011)

jackedntan said:


> I'm pretty sure benzos on average will show up on a piss test 1 to 4 weeks after use, depending on individual metabolism. I have failed a piss test for benzos, and it was a week after last using them. I believe the body stores the metabolites in fat cells similar to THC, I could be wrong though.
> 
> I would use fake piss if its unsupervised. If not, exercise a lot, flush your system, and catch your piss midstream and finish your piss in the toilet. You only want the piss thats midstream, that's the most dilute. Also make sure its not your first piss of the day for your test.
> 
> ...





also use creatine bro. That how they get you on dilute. If your creatine level is low enough you will have a dilute bro.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 9, 2011)

Good newz.  I took the exam today and didn't have to piss.  Alls they did was give me an EKG, Bp test, eye exam, draw some blood to check for diseases, and a chest xray.l  I feel like i'm g2g.  It was moar of an overall health exam.  No worries mates!  But thanx for the advices.  In fact.  I'ma start mentoring under some real seasoned proffs next week.  Can't w8.


----------

